# First Timer Help



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

How common is it for a first time nanny to not show any signs of pregnancy until labor?? I have a nanny who the last 24 hours has been acting extremely weird, she has jumped in the kidding pen with my other nanny and just been hanging out there. Now this morning she is not eating, but did drink some. And is standing in the corner of the pen with her head against the wall. She would of been introduced to a buck around the same time as my other nanny who I have been waiting to kid for a week and seems to be due anytime. Her teats look a little bigger but there is definitely no bag. I wont be able to catch her until this evening when my husband gets home, because she is almost feral, but I'm worried that there is something wrong with her if its not that shes going to kid. But other than not eating she looks healthy, doesn't have a cough, sneeze, discharge from anywhere! So I'm at a total loss!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything goes when it comes to kidding. Literaly there are a thousand scenarios and symptoms of kidding time. Some have a huge udder when they kid, some have no udder until after. Usually odd for them behavior is a good indicator of impending kids. Don't worry about catching her, just keep an eye on her incase she gets into trouble and needs a hand, and in that case it wont be hard to catch her.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And if you are still worried, you know your critter better then anyone else, then ask a neighbor to come over and give you a hand so you can take her temperature, and perhaps give her a vitamin b shot.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Went up to the barn to check again, when I went in the stall she got up and looked at me. I walked right over to her and started petting her!! This is totally freaking me out lol This is the same nanny that 2 days ago would jump out the front door the moment she heard me open the back! But checked her out while I was petting her and all seemed fine. Not mushy around the ligs, no bag, no puffy vulva no nothing. Gonna keep an eye on her but thinking maybe she just got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning!! lol


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

So this mystery Nanny has taken it to the next level, was still acting weird the last couple of days. Even had a slight bit of loose stool but I figured it was due to her not eating much, hopefully that was the right assumption. But I was away today at a family reunion and have come home to find her having a little bit a bloody mucus discharge. Her teats look big and she has the smallest amount of a bag that you could imagine.. kidding? infection? I'm at a loss!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is discharge slightly tinged & more of an amber color or actually red?
Hate to say this but bloody discharge not good. Do you have anyone nearby that can come help you? This doe might need assistance.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Its not bright red, and it is barely visible at times. It is more of a reddish yellow color. But she show no other signs of labor and this morning before I left and last night was acting more normal than she has been the last couple of days. I thought she was on the mend I checked to see if her ligs were loose or anything and I couldn't find them, but its not mushy at all back there compared to my other doe is due anytime. I don't know any other goat people local to me, unfortunately. What could be possible causes of this discharge if she isn't actually bred? I feel so helpless..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a lot of discharge or just a little?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got in from the barn, theres not a lot but she is swishing her tail a lot. But now to seems as if she will raise her tail straight up, then squat to pee. But it seems to be very dark. I cant tell 100% color because of the lighting in my barn. But other than that she is standing chewing cud her cud. She did yawn a couple times while I was up there. But she isn't laying down which normally when I go up for my nightly checks she is laying down. This time she laid down and then got right back up. I'm very concerned about what may be going on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very hard to say since we aren't physically looking at her. She could also be feeling your tension. But keep an eye on her if you feel it is warranted.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for your help! I think I may head up to the barn again to check and see if there are any changes, it not I am going to *try* to head to bed and see what things are like in the morning!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Last barn check.. it definitely is looking like blood when she squats Walking around the stall. Squatting about every minute it seems and some blood and then seems like mucus when not squatting. Other than that more vocal than normal. Not looking good. Any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like labor to me.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah there is no chance of me sleeping tonight. I'm going to go do another check here shortly. Our "guys" were out in the pasture rough housing while I was up the last time. And she was standing up in her stall trying to get a glimpse of that. There is another doe with her, (who is bred 100% and due anytime) should I move her to another stall? I noticed the last time I was up there when the doe in question would approach her she would push her away instantly. Normally these two are best buddies. The only reason she they are together is because the doe who is bleeding would literally jump fences and gates to be with her.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been reading about your other doe and just saw this today. I don't know much about anything, but I sure hope she's just in labor. I missed the active part of labor for my doe and came in after the first one was born. There was definitely blood and goop around.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you MylieD! I am hoping for the same thing as well, although she showed no signs of being bred- to my newbie eyes anyways. I am very concerned about her, but at this point I've decided I there isn't much I can do for her until morning. When I went up again she was laying down and all seemed well, if it weren't for this discharge and few other little quirks of behavior I would say she was perfectly normal!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

How's she doing this morning?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Came up this morning to very stringy mucous discharge. There should be a picture attached if not I will upload it as soon as Im in from the barn. No contractions or out of the ordinary behavior.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just caught her and got a better look, wants mucus at all. It was a very small fetus. But only what looked to be half of it. Just legs and a little amount of body. Will she pass the rest?? What should be my next step of action?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmmm....she doesn't LOOK pg. I'm going to say that the blood and mucous is not a good thing. Do you have a vet? If she were mine, with that much blood and mucous, I'd be having her checked.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh....my post was done while you were posting apparently. Sorry to hear she aborted. There is something you can give her but I can't think of it right off hand. I'm sure there is someone else who will tell you what it is and how much.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the help anyways! I feel awful but atleast I know now what's going on so that offers some relief. Just concerned now since it wasn't a full fetus but it was extremely tiny. Legs no bigger than my finger.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oxytocin is what you can give! I don't know the dosage and I think you have to get it from a vet. It will help her pass anything in the uterus by causing more contractions. If it was very small, it's probably all of it. Keep an eye on her (of course) and maybe even some antibiotics to make sure she doesn't get an infection. We've had them abort and don't give anything....but I don't give a lot of the meds everyone else does either


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to keep a close eye on her, I am the same and don't like to give a lot of medication if not absolutely needed. Hopefully it was all of it, she is eating and moving around.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just watch or "smell" for a bad smell coming from her. If she starts to smell....and you'll know it when you smell it....then make sure you get some hard core antibiotics in her fast


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------

